# Nikon D60 package at Costco



## rshunter (Nov 25, 2008)

They have a combo pack with an extra 55-200 lens and case and something else maybe. It is $175 off right now for a price of $675. Have any of you guys seen this or have an opinion on it? 
I was going to get it for my wife, for Christmas, and did not know if this was a good starter outfit for the hobbyist type photographer. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 25, 2008)

We've got a bunch of Nikon shooter on here that can give you info about the camera.  You might want to do a quick check on line at places like 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/

That'll give you a good idea of the price.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Nov 26, 2008)

That looks like a decent price.  Note that the lenses included in the "kits" are about the cheapest, lowest quality that they make - but they will still take quite satisfactory pictures.  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## jfinch (Nov 26, 2008)

Check the 55-200 and see if it is the VR or Vibration Reduction version of that lens.  I think they are putting the older non VR version in a lot of these kits.  I have the 55-200 VR and am happy with it for what I paid.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 26, 2008)

xxx


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 26, 2008)

xxx


----------



## jason308 (Nov 26, 2008)

The Costco price sounds pretty good.  Just remember if it sounds too good to be true then it probably isn't.  When in doubt, you can check this site for reviews (www.resellerratings.com)...

Here's a quick search for Sonic Cameras.....
http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Sonic_Cameras

Just be careful!!!!!  Best of luck!!


----------



## cre8foru (Nov 26, 2008)

Sonic camera is NOT a trusted site. I hope people look at their reviews.


----------



## rshunter (Nov 26, 2008)

I know it said vibration reduction but don't know if that is the second lens or not. The Costco I went into today had a different set that did not include VR and was even more. I don't know?


----------



## Razorback (Nov 26, 2008)

cre8foru said:


> Sonic camera is NOT a trusted site. I hope people look at their reviews.




THIS +87

Sonic Camera is a great source of entertainment or a learning center for how to scam a customer...many~many~many stories on the various photo forums about there practices and none of it too good.

From my bias perspective buy from a local dealer.  They can help you get the right stuff the first time.  A good photo store will ask you about as many questions as you ask of them.  The answers should help sort through all the good choice for whats right for you.

Okay off my soap box.  Check out dpreview under buying guide for D60 info.

Razorback


----------



## rshunter (Nov 26, 2008)

OKAY . I checked again and both lenses are VR. So I guess that means the body, 2 VR lenses, case, SD card, two instructional DVD's and one other little something I think. Now, is 675 ,+ tax of course, a good deal? Is this a suitable set-up for a person who loves taking pictures, but has always been a point and click compact digital type camera picture taker?


----------



## cre8foru (Nov 26, 2008)

rshunter said:


> OKAY . I checked again and both lenses are VR. So I guess that means the body, 2 VR lenses, case, SD card, two instructional DVD's and one other little something I think. Now, is 675 ,+ tax of course, a good deal? Is this a suitable set-up for a person who loves taking pictures, but has always been a point and click compact digital type camera picture taker?



Im a Nikon D300 user who started with a D70, then D80 and now a D300. I think its a great camera to get started with. The D40 is really nice too.  You will eventually want better and faster lenses. When I got my D300 there was a definite learning curve and I was glad I had owned the D70 and D80 before.


----------



## GlockSpeed31 (Nov 27, 2008)

cre8foru said:


> Im a Nikon D300 user who started with a D70, then D80 and now a D300. I think its a great camera to get started with. The D40 is really nice too.  You will eventually want better and faster lenses. When I got my D300 there was a definite learning curve and I was glad I had owned the D70 and D80 before.



Heck,
I shoot a D1 (yes, I know, it's old) and I'm still confused w/ some of the features it offers. But it does what I want & need. Still waiting to upgrade to a D80 or D300 someday.


----------



## rshunter (Nov 27, 2008)

This seems to be the package in question. For some reason it is $50 or so more online. It is 675 in the brick and mortar.

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...=7&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 27, 2008)

sorry for the misinformation.  glad someone found better info than me.  hope no one got burned by my bad info.  i will do more research before i open my big mouth next time!  sorry again folks!


Thanks,
Matthew


----------

